
CS103F: Ethical Foundations of Computer Science - killvung
https://www.cs.utexas.edu/~ans/classes/cs109/syllabus.html
======
austincheney
If HN comments are a fair representation of software developers then a course
like this is essential. I am frequently astonished at how many software
developers are so hopelessly lost on such basic understandings of ethics in
such an immediately and direct way.

~~~
killvung
We studied so deep we forgot basic human values.

